
Measuring - mnemonik
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/measuring/
======
davi
If anyone doesn't know, wattvision is a YC startup.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=832216>

------
raheemm
_I think that government in particular needs to provide a web-based dashboard
of stats to its citizens so we can see how the country is doing._

This is a great idea and should be easy to implement. A lot of data is already
collected by the gov. Perhaps the gov 2.0 project might make this one step
closer to reality.

~~~
kingkongreveng_
The stats the government already provides are baked to hell, and manipulated
to suit the political cycle. It's a stupid idea.

The government shouldn't even be in the measurement and statistics business.
We need a census and that's about it. Why should the government calculate GDP
and so on? Competing private estimations provide greater depth already.

